

You Know Nothing - kirillklimuk
http://incube.us/?p=107

======
codeonfire
On the other hand if I'm in the target market then I know quite a lot. Since
I'm just another wage zombie, I actually have an advantage over some people.
Fitting the model means knowing the model.

~~~
acm46
While that's certainly true, I'd hesitate against thinking you know a lot
about the market even if you consider yourself part of it. Your market might
be a lot more fragmented and diverse then you think -- it's still worth
assuming that you'll have to learn everything about it.

------
kirillklimuk
I'm just wondering, have any pregnant mothers been interviewed?

~~~
acm46
About 20 or so, but their responses have been much more scattered. It's harder
for them to pinpoint their problems, so we've decided to shift focus to
doctors for the time being.

